# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  عرض العيد التوصيل مجانا للبيت جميع منتجات البشرة والجسم والشعر طبيعية روعة

## الحلم الجميل

تكبير الصدر والمؤخرة والارداف وتسمينهم ونفخ الخدود بدون ابر وتسمين اليدين النحيفة واعادة النضارة لها 

وازالة الشعر دون الم ببودرة ازالة الشعر ومعالجة النحافة وزودى وزنك حتى 10 كيلو خلال شهررر 

وتبييض الوجه وازالة الكلف والبقع واى اثار للحبوب 

وتبييض الجسم وازالة اى سواد او اسمرار بالجسم 

والقضاء عالخطوط البيضاء او الحمراء بعد الولادة او بسبب زيادة او نقصان الوزن او العلامات 

تطويل الشعر ووقف التساقط وتكثيفه وعادة الحيوية والصحة لشعررك 

ومنع نمو الشعر بالوجه والجسم نهائيا وافضل من الليزر 

وعلاج الحبوب واثارها بالوجه ومنع ظهورها نهائيا 

مثل ما بيقول عنوان الموضوع الحل لجميع المشكلات


ولتكونى من اجمل العرايس مع الحلم الجميل ان شاء الله

او لو متزوجة ارجعى عروس من تانى وتمتعى بجمالك


والاسعار ولا احلى تبدا من 100 درهم فقط

جوالى للطلب او الاستفسار

اتصال او واتس اب 00201125859014+


والتوصيل مجانا لين البيت مع المندوب ومجانا لجميع الدول لحقو العررررررض الان

واى استفسار عيونى


والمفاجاة
جميع المنتجات طبيعية ومرخصة من وزارة الصحة يعنى امان تااااااااااااام ما شاء الله

بعض اراء الزبونات مع منتجاتى










بودرة


تساقط الشعر


تفتيح جسم



تكبير



حبوب



كلف وجه










http://www10.0zz0.com/2017/10/04/12/835261104.jpg

ويوجد اراء كتير ماشاء الله مع كل منتج
باقى الاراء عالواتس اب
الى تريد ترسلى وببعث لها باقى الاراء

جوالى واتس اب 00201125859014+


تبييض الجسم والوجه بامان وجميع المنتجات طبيعية للوجه والجسم والشعر



صور المنتجات

http://www9.0zz0.com/2017/10/03/09/869662770.jpg

http://www11.0zz0.com/2017/10/03/10/150447707.jpg

http://www4.0zz0.com/2017/10/03/10/892883757.jpg

http://www8.0zz0.com/2017/10/03/10/387227230.jpg



جوالى للاستفسار او الطلب

اتصال او واتس اب 00201125859014+




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------

